# Woman caught a fly ball at a Chicago White Sox game with her prosthetic leg



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2021)

That's awesome!
Gosh she looks just like Gabby Petito.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 20, 2021)

Notice the color of the sock on the prosthetic leg


----------

